# Sexting partner



## Cleigh (Dec 5, 2013)

Ok, sorry but another thread got me thinking because I thought this is what they were posting about.

What are some raunchy texts to send your partner? 
Any pointers when sexting? 
Please share some!!


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

I like to send the hottest music videos, R rated at the most, like this one:

Melleefresh & Deadmau5 - Hey Baby (Original Mix). - YouTube


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

fantasize, and record your fantasies via text. then send to partner.

the last word in the above sentence is quite important. do not send a raunchy text to your boss(or platoon sergeant) by accident.


----------



## Rooster2014 (Aug 23, 2014)

As'laDain said:


> fantasize, and record your fantasies via text. then send to partner.
> 
> the last word in the above sentence is quite important. do not send a raunchy text to your boss(or platoon sergeant) by accident.


Lol. Not with platoon sgt or 1st sgt


----------



## Rooster2014 (Aug 23, 2014)

Cleigh said:


> Ok, sorry but another thread got me thinking because I thought this is what they were posting about.
> 
> What are some raunchy texts to send your partner?
> Any pointers when sexting?
> Please share some!!


My wife and text flirty texts all day long. Some days more than others. But everyday. Basically anything is game. Have not tried the voice thing yet


----------



## Fenix (Jul 2, 2013)

As'laDain said:


> fantasize, and record your fantasies via text. then send to partner.
> 
> the last word in the above sentence is quite important. do not send a raunchy text to your boss(or platoon sergeant) by accident.


Uh oh....sounds like a personal experience! 



One of my sporting analagies e.g. running the bases and sliding home, went astray. That goodness it was to a friend!

Like Rooster, we send flirty texts all day. We don't get too crass but we definitely get hot and bothered.


----------



## Rayloveshiswife (Sep 25, 2013)

What I like to do is send my wife a series of texts throughout the day detailing what I want to do to her that night. She hates it when i do that, but the sex is never bad that evening (assuming she waits till evening).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

